

Writer Jeffrey Lewis: A site by someone who won't have one - mikecane
http://www.jeffreylewis-novels.com/

======
telemachos
And he manages to have a website with more style and personality than much of
the internet.

------
PunchAndPie
That's excellent. It's got a zen like simplicity that fits exactly the desires
of the author/owner.

------
jwtanner
People still use earthlink.net email addresses?

------
vinhboy
ack, he's using p-tags for what obviously is an ordered list. =)

